# HPV Dx



## aguelfi (Sep 2, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what dx they use for HPV vaccine?  I can't gt Medicaid to cover any dx I give them and then pt is within the guidelines.  Thanks


----------



## dmaec (Sep 2, 2008)

We use V04.89 - and of course we add the .SL modifier on the 90649 - (it's a free vaccine/ state supplied).
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## aguelfi (Sep 2, 2008)

I've already tried that code and they denied it V04.89 as well.


----------



## dmaec (Sep 2, 2008)

is it state supplied? (like ours - MN). if so, it's "free" and needs the .SL modifier on it -  
what's the denial reason?


----------



## aguelfi (Sep 2, 2008)

no, it's not state supplied....denial reason is, dx not compatable w/ procedure code.  I'm at a loss.


----------



## aguelfi (Sep 2, 2008)

what about V05.9?


----------



## dmaec (Sep 2, 2008)

I'd say no - not V05.9 - that's for a "single" disease - HPV helps protect against 4 different types of HPV.
I say V04.89 is correct - we've never had a problem with it.  but again, for Medicaid & PMAP's it's free - so we don't get paid because the State provides the immunization.  For regular insurances we don't have a problem. 
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## aguelfi (Sep 3, 2008)

actually looking at the claim again, i had already used v05. anyway.  I agree w/ v04.89.  since we get paid for it, i'll appeal.  this is why i hate OB


----------



## barbacasec (Sep 3, 2008)

HI-
I do primarily all OBGYN coding and we use the 90649 with diagnosis v04.89 and it gets paid.


----------



## barbacasec (Sep 8, 2008)

also we had to send in the pharmacy invoice for the drug itself at the beginning. If you can get one I would suggest making copies and trying to send that in with it. 
-Casey


----------

